# One way van hire



## Twiglet61 (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone used or heard of 'Spanglish'....one way self drive van hire?
Can anyone recommend a van hire company in the UK (London area) that does self drive hire where you can give back the van in Spain ?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

*Way2Go Hire*.......highly recommended....many people on here have used them!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've removed most of posts from this thread - there was a bit of confusion

now let's start again


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

XTreme said:


> *Way2Go Hire*.......highly recommended....many people on here have used them!


We used them in October 2012. We used the depot in Orpington, Kent, but will deliver for drivers wages and expenses.

All vehicles UK registered but set up with left hand drive and a Kilometre speedo. Fully insured and breakdown included in rates. Very friendly will offer lots of advice if requested. Full brief and inspection of vehicle before you set off and a full inspection after use. We used the drop off point in Javea, but there is another in Murcia. 5 days hire of Luton van with tailift £576 or £120per day. Small and long wheelbase transit vans also available or 7.5 ton lorry if you have an HGV licence, Way2Go requirement.

We met with the owners and staff in Javea on one of our fact finding trips to Spain, very friendly English couple with friendly, helpful staff.

One point to note though is that your goods are not insured in transit with self drive hire, we enquired at the time but very few firms who would do it and the cost was prohibitive.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I've removed most of posts from this thread - there was a bit of confusion
> 
> now let's start again


Drat! Someone posted links to a couple of other companies which I was going to note down but can't now...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ddrysdale99 said:


> Drat! Someone posted links to a couple of other companies which I was going to note down but can't now...


there were none on this thread

look here though http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/495433-removal-firms.html


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> there were none on this thread
> 
> look here though http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/495433-removal-firms.html


Got it. Thanks xabiachica!


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

If your driving down to Spain with uk plated van with all your valuables in make sure you stop in a place like a formula 1 that has a locked car park. they are mostly on industrial estates but better to be safe than sorry. Also if stopping for fuel make sure someone stays with the vehicle as this will be the place to get the van tampered with. Also don't stop if asked as there is a scam of people saying there is something wrong with your vehicle and when you stop they distract you and steal money and stuff. Have a look on here for tolls and stuff. Through France avoiding tolls - Calais-Bayonne. About-France.com


----------

